# Should I keep this team?



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, my White intentionally all-male team is the following:

Von Salais the Samurott <Torrent> lv. 62
Razor Shell-Hydro Cannon-Surf-Megahorn

Napoleon the Stoutland <Intimidate> lv. 62
Strength-Reversal-Giga Impact-Crunch

Zabumafu the Simisear <Gluttony>
Flame Burst-Brick Break-Rock Tomb-Acrobatics

Gru the Unfezant <Big Pecks> lv.62
Fly-Air Slash-Roost-Quick Attack

Jorge III the Krookodile <Moxie> lv.62
Foul Play-Earthquake-Rock Tomb-Crunch

Mussolini the Zweillous <Hustle> lv.61
Strength-Dragon Pulse-Draco Meteor-Crunch

You see, not so sure about Mussolini. I'll evovle him, not sure if I'll use him. Zabumafu has Rock Tomb due to Elesa.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

You have three Pokemon weak to fighting...
The Elite 4 would just kill you if you haven't beat it yet.


----------



## Spatz (Mar 26, 2011)

Just sayin, your moveset need, diversification, each has much on a certain type. 
Expecially your Samurott, 3 water type moves + 1bug type move = no god coverage...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I have some lv. 70 Pokémon boxed, namely Volcarona and Starmie.


----------



## Spatz (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes that's fine, but unless their current moveset is better it won't matter.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 26, 2011)

But what things should I use for the 2nd E4?


----------



## Darksong (Mar 26, 2011)

Since TMs can be used over and over again, I don't think it would be a bad idea to teach your Pokemon moves of all sorts of different types; if all four of the moves a Pokemon knows are decent, and they're all different types, it's pretty awesome! Maybe keep Surf and Megahorn on Samurott, and also teach it Aerial Ace? Looking at its base defenses and Attack, I think that Swords Dance would be a good option as well.

If that's still not clear enough, I can give you another example. You did really well on diversifying Simisear's moves; he can easily take down any Pokemon that's weak to any type of move that he has, which makes him that much better.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 26, 2011)

I just want a casual team, not a competitive team.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 26, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I just want a casual team, not a competitive team.


Then why are you asking for help? Just level 'em all up to 100 and they can thrash anything in-game no matter how bad their type coverage is.


----------



## Spatz (Mar 26, 2011)

We're actually giving you advice that pertains to in-game function, if we were giving you advice on competitive it would be much more in depth.

I'm just pointing out that your type coverage is left to be desired...


----------



## Darksong (Mar 26, 2011)

Different types of moves are useful for in-game as well, not just competitive battling. I can't get through Victory Road, so I don't know what the Elite Four is like, but I do know that you generally never know what types you'll run into, so being prepared with lots of different types is a good thing for any situation.

I used to have a Kingdra when I was going for the Elite Four in Platinum, and it knew three water moves and one Dragon move, and it didn't do too well because Water isn't super-effective against much. But once I gave it an Ice move as well, it could take down Grass- and Flying-types with no trouble as well! I wasn't even thinking of using it for competitive battling at the moment, and different types of moves were still useful.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just stuck dig on Von Salais, and decided I'll ditch Mussolini once it evovles.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> decided I'll ditch Mussolini once it evovles.


...Why? Hydrigeon is a beast. Probably any problems you have with it are due to the fact that it only has one good physical move. Dragon Pulse has awful Power, ditch it for Dragon Rush, it can OHKO most of the time.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 27, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ...Why? Hydrigeon is a beast. Probably any problems you have with it are due to the fact that it only has one good physical move. Dragon Pulse has awful Power, ditch it for Dragon Rush, it can OHKO most of the time.


I already have 2 Pokemon weak to fighting, and Dragon Rush has somewhat awful accuracy.


----------



## Adriane (Mar 28, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ...Why? Hydrigeon is a beast. Probably any problems you have with it are due to the fact that it only has one good physical move. Dragon Pulse has awful Power, ditch it for Dragon Rush, it can OHKO most of the time.


... no offence, but please stop. Hydreigon's SPA is 20 points better than its ATK, Dragon Pulse is fine, and Dragon Rush is awful.


----------



## Green (Mar 28, 2011)

I... honestly have no clue what is going on here. Almost all of these are terrible early-game pokemon; even samurott leaves a lot to be desired. 

If you were going with better pokemon choice with:



Also, not the crappy level 70 volcarona you catch in Relic Castle. Train the one from the egg.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2011)

Flüttershy ♥;478357 said:
			
		

> and Dragon Rush is awful.


Not before evolution.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 28, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Not before evolution.


sure, physical moves are great, but with that fantastic 75 accuracy and hustle, you be hitting a magnificent 60% of the time.


----------

